# Tribal officials 'cautiously optimistic' on new administration



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tribal officials 'cautiously optimistic' on new administration 

- With tribes growing in political clout each year, they're hopeful Granholm camp will continue progress

http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/nov/17tribe.htm


----------

